

Windows 7 Whopper and other bizarre Microsoft marketing stunts - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2601&blogid=10

======
E5Rebel
Seven patties in a bun. Would have killed Elvis...

